# Would you still be a furry if it became illegal?



## IAN (Nov 21, 2014)

Just because I felt like making a stupid thread, but also I'm genuinely curious.

Let's just say one day, the wherever becomes tyrannical and develops a shitty unfair form of gov't and decides to make being a furry illegal because of it's perceived connection to bestiality. All furry sites and furry cons are shut down, fursuiting is banned, furry porn can get you arrested, etc.


Obviously this may NEVER happen, but if it did, would you still partake in the fandom despite what the laws tell you?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

You mean being a furry is... legal? I thought everyone hated us because we were felons. Now you're telling me that they hate us for who we are?

I don't think I can take this.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

I now have a picture in my head of fursuiters being executed by firing squad and lifestylers forming an underground yiff resistance, combating the government by printing pamphlets full of anal vore and distributing them around cities under cover of night. Thank you for this mental image Ian. ^_^


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd totally become a quisling, and turn all you furfags in to the po-po C:


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd still be furry because it's an intrinsic quality of mine, no different from someone being gay or black.

EDIT: What are you getting at, OP? :V


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 21, 2014)

The penalty is death! Kill em all!

Furries run the world already.

#Illuminati
#Conspiracy
#Hashtag


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'd still be furry because it's an intrinsic quality of mine, no different from someone being gay or black.
> 
> EDIT: What are you getting at, OP? :V


You weren't born a furry, it's a disgusting and immoral choice. Take my hand brother, and together we can pray the yiff away!


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

you mean.. I could finally surf the net without a barf bag? )o)


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

There's probably already some kind of sick masochistic furry dystopia already. I guess I'd hang out with them.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> There's probably already some kind of sick masochistic furry dystopia already. I guess I'd hang out with them.



welcome to the masochistic furry dystopia! Next stop, yiffing!
.... what happened to your cool hat? 0_0


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> you mean.. I could finally surf the net without a barf bag? )o)



You really think the internet isn't full of vomit inducing imagery even without furries?

That's so cute :3C


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 21, 2014)

Love can cross any boundary.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> welcome to the masochistic furry dystopia! Next stop, yiffing!
> .... what happened to your cool hat? 0_0



Some furvert took it away. There's a kink for that, too.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Some furvert took it away. There's a kink for that, too.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd partake in the revolution, that's for sure.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, I do think fur should be abolished.

Feathers are way better.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You really think the internet isn't full of vomit inducing imagery even without furries?
> 
> That's so cute :3C



Stop ruining my joke >:C


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe its very much possible for me to stop being able to like something because someone tells me to. :> (am I using the sarcasm symbol right? I never use it)


----------



## Machine (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd illegally trade furry porn for a fine profit. All hail the furry smut cartel.


----------



## IAN (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'd still be furry because it's an intrinsic quality of mine, no different from someone being gay or black.



Like seriously are you trying to be funny with your posts and trolling or are you legit serious with what you say? I fear for you in a way...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 21, 2014)

If that even happens, they'll never find me.

Nobody irl suspects i'm one of them. I'm like a sleeper agent thats in the witness protection program who was an undocumented birth. Nobody will ever know. NOBODY!


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

IAN said:


> Like seriously are you trying to be funny with your posts and trolling or are you legit serious with what you say? I fear for you in a way...



Fear for me?  I'm stable, highly motivated and successful.

Sometimes I'm a bit facetious, but in this case, I meant what I said.  Yeah, I'm just as furry as a gay guy is gay, or a black guy is black.  Besides, look at all the furry smut in your own damn FurAffinity account.

I guess furries can be a true "chicken and egg" scenario.  Look, dude, some of us didn't need FurAffinity to learn how to start jacking off to anthropomorphic animals.  I did that shit on my own after the Lion King movies came out.  Or even, look at my name?  Nanaki, Red XIII from Final Fantasy 7?  I didn't need FurAffinity to realize that talking animals are hot.  But if you just somehow magically showed up at FurAffinity Forums without ever actually being furry yourself, and said "Oh, hey, look, furry diaper porn, I think I'll wank it to that" then good for you!  I guess you discovered a fun new fetish-hobby.  But just because that's your experience doesn't mean you get to talk for everybody.

I try to not get worked up about all the new people that always show up on FAF.  I think a lot of the people here are just still in high school and experimenting with things.  Ok, taking a ten-second breather here...

Anyway, there's a whole class of people in this community.  I don't know what exactly to call it... species identity, sexual orientation?  I don't know.  But a lot of us really think furries are very very hot.  A lot of us want to be a different species ourselves.  My own experience being furry/therian or whatever you want to call it mirrors pretty much exactly what gay/transgender people go through.

Yeah, I'd still be furry if it became "illegal".  And there's also actual legal battles to be won here.

Like I've said before, I think that a person's species expression (like gender expression for transgender folks) should be more tolerated.  If I want to fursuit at the movie theater or opera, who are you to stop me?  That's what I think.

Another thing... since you brought up bestiality, my thoughts on that are varied...
......................
I think that people who practice bestiality are really just... confused furries!  I think that dating a furry is far superior to, uh, that.

And this is part of the reason why it's so imperative that the government pay for fursuit prosthetics.  Think about it!  If you really really really think you should be a different species, fursuits do a great job of actually letting you live that out.  And who is anyone to tell me I'm not a wolf, or that you're not a red dog/fox thing?  That's what's so great about fursuiting.  You can actually be the species you feel you want to be!  And that's hot, too!

I mean, furries are infinitely hotter than dumb stupid animals.  Why even fuck a dog when there's furries?

And sure, you might say "but that's a fetish because you're aroused by an inanimate fursuit".  But I would argue, nay.  Nay it is not a fetish, because a fursuit can be your body.  Your skin is covered in non-living dead skin cells.  Does this mean that non-furries who are attracted to humans merely have a fetish for the dead skin cells that other humans are covered in?

Besides, who's to say where your body specifically begins and ends?  Can foreign objects become part of your body?  What about implants, then?

I'm a lot more intelligent than you give me credit for.  I just happen to be 100% furry.  Some people can like humans and non-humans (like bisexuals can like both same and opposite genders), but not me.  I can just not be attracted to you unless you agree with me on some level or at least understand what I'm saying to you... literally, that's my life.  I'm attracted to all those "crazy" people who "think they're animals".


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 21, 2014)

Puting a bunch of furries in a prison sounds like the start of a NSFW comic we'd even have prison gang's but instead of the Arian brotherhood and Crips there would be the avian brotherhood and canines foxes and otters would be prison bitches and instead of shanking there will be insults towards your art.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> If that even happens, they'll never find me.
> 
> Nobody irl suspects i'm one of them. I'm like a sleeper agent thats in the witness protection program who was an undocumented birth. Nobody will ever know. NOBODY!


I will know. I am in your state. And We will find you. And you will be recruited to the UFRM. Underground Furry Resistance Movement.



mcjoel said:


> Puting a bunch of furries in a prison sounds like the start of a NSFW comic we'd even have prison gang's but instead of the Arian brotherhood and Crips there would be the avian brotherhood and canines foxes and otters would be prison bitches and instead of shanking there will be insults towards your art.


No No No.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 21, 2014)

Given that I'm barely a furry in current terms, then no - I'd ignore the phrase, and it's attachments - Flex to be whatever is acceptable.


----------



## IAN (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Fear for me?  I'm stable, highly motivated and successful.
> 
> Sometimes I'm a bit facetious, but in this case, I meant what I said.  Yeah, I'm just as furry as a gay guy is gay, or a black guy is black.  Besides, look at all the furry smut in your own damn FurAffinity account.
> 
> I guess furries can be a true "chicken and egg" scenario.  Look, dude, some of us didn't need FurAffinity to learn how to start jacking off to anthropomorphic animals.  I did that shit on my own after the Lion King movies came out.  Or even, look at my name?  Nanaki, Red XIII from Final Fantasy 7?  I didn't need FurAffinity to realize that talking animals are hot.  But if you just somehow magically showed up at FurAffinity Forums without ever actually being furry yourself, and said "Oh, hey, look, furry diaper porn, I think I'll wank it to that" then good for you!  I guess you discovered a fun new fetish-hobby.  But just because that's your experience doesn't mean you get to talk for everybody.



Well considering I found the fandom when I was 14 before I even knew how to fap I fail to see the workings of your conclusions. c:  And honestly I don't even treat diaperfur content much as a fetish anymore aside from some situational exceptions with some pics. More a cute theme I like to see a lot, extreme kinky diaperfur pics creep me out nowadays. =S


If you consider yourself "stable" but consider being a furry a "sexuality" then you should really consider some help right away, or at least re-think some things. Aren't you the same guy who proposed that proposed government-funded adult-baby daycares? 

And you say you're not a troll? Really?


And I love this one:



nanakiwolf13 said:


> I try to not get worked up about all the new people that always show up on FAF.  I think a lot of the people here are just still in high school and experimenting with things.  Ok, taking a ten-second breather here...


 "New people?" Motherfucker, my join date is nearly a whole year before yours.

How much more dense can you fucking get? xD  If you're not a troll I'm afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 21, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> No No No.



Yus :3 us foxes will be a passed around like a hacky sack at woodstock.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

IAN said:


> I was 14 before I even knew how to fap.



You're kidding.


----------



## Slissors (Nov 21, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Yes, I do think fur should be abolished.
> 
> Feathers are way better.



But then we'd still have to deal with the scalies somehow!


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

IAN said:


> Well considering I found the fandom when I was 14 before I even knew how to fap I fail to see the workings of your conclusions. c:  And honestly I don't even treat diaperfur content much as a fetish anymore aside from some situational exceptions with some pics. More a cute theme I like to see a lot, extreme kinky diaperfur pics creep me out nowadays. =S
> 
> 
> If you consider yourself "stable" but consider being a furry a "sexuality" then you should really consider some help right away, or at least re-think some things. Aren't you the same guy who proposed that proposed government-funded adult-baby daycares?
> ...



The actual "fapping" part is only a small part of it.  But being furry is a sexuality just like being gay.  How important is "fapping" to being gay?

It's the same thing.  Furries realize at a young age that they're attracted to... furries... just like gays realize early on that they're attracted to the same sex.  This community exists because that's what actual furries go through.

People can be different shades of gay, right?  You can be straight, gay, or somewhere in-between (bi-sexual they call it? :V ).  The same concept applies here.  Maybe you're somewhat furry yourself.  But you're still attracted to humans, too, so you're not REALLY furry.  Maybe you're the bisexual equivalent of furry, idk.

I don't want to argue with your own personal experiences.  I'm just telling you and everyone else what my experiences were, and I won't be laughed off by newcomers.

I don't necessarily mean you are a newcomer.  I was referring more to people who flirt around with this community.  Lots of people show up and all of a sudden think they know what being furry is all about.  They don't realize (or don't care) that it's a real part of people's lives that isn't chosen.  They just say "ha ha, this stupid hobby is fun, how could anyone take it seriously?" and then leave after a few months or years.  That's what I meant by "newcomers".  If that's not you, then you don't have to worry about it.

Also, you have to admit, the adult-baby daycare thread WAS funny.  I was not really "trolling".  Mostly "being facetious".  But also kind of serious.  I mean, the concept of an adult-baby daycare might be a ridiculous caricature, but it's a funny way to ask the question "should we care about adult babies?"

Maybe there are some actual needs that adult babies have.  Maybe we should take them seriously.  :|  (serious face)

I'm not joking!  I watched a video about adult babies the other day.  The first ten minutes of it were REALLY WEIRD.  About half-way through, they showed an adult baby girl who had a boyfriend.  This boyfriend said he was "attracted to the childish aspects of her (the adult baby girl)".  Sure, it sounds really creepy and like a pedophile, but this could be a solution to the problem of pedophilia... It really could be.

This touches back to what I said before.... People who practice bestiality are really just *confused furries*.

A lot of people think "those furries make furry porn and dress up like animals for sex... they ACTUALLY want to have sex with animals, but are too afraid to."  I think the truth is the opposite.  Animals are but a substitute for what furries REALLY desire sexually.  Bestiality is the fake substitute, and furry sex between non-human people is the real thing.

And yes, I'm really really sure I'm not a troll.  (ok so maybe my "after-birth abortion" thread was a troll thread, but who would put this much energy into everything else I said if there wasn't a reason?)


----------



## Slissors (Nov 21, 2014)

Welp, back to Forum Games for me.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 21, 2014)

IAN said:


> Just because I felt like making a stupid thread



MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

Being a furry is a hobby, granted for some a perverse hobby but for most, a hobby. it is NOT a sexual orientation. this has already been argure a bazillion times. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/705632-PSA-About-quot-coming-out-quot-as-a-furry



nanakiwolf13 said:


> The actual "fapping" part is only a small part of it.  But being furry is a sexuality just like being gay.  How important is "fapping" to being gay?
> 
> It's the same thing.  Furries realize at a young age that they're attracted to... furries... just like gays realize early on that they're attracted to the same sex.  This community exists because that's what actual furries go through.
> 
> ...


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Being a furry is a hobby, granted for some a perverse hobby but for most, a hobby. it is NOT a sexual orientation. this has already been argure a bazillion times. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/705632-PSA-About-quot-coming-out-quot-as-a-furry



Being furry absolutely is a sexual orientation.  If you're furry, you're attracted to people who identify as non-human, and you <3 furry porn for all your masturbatory needs.

If you call yourself "a furry" instead of just calling yourself "furry", you are a dumb person with a dumb fake hobby.


----------



## Slissors (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Being furry absolutely is a sexual orientation.  If you're furry, you're attracted to people who identify as non-human, and you <3 furry porn for all your masturbatory needs.
> 
> If you call yourself "a furry" instead of just calling yourself "furry", you are a dumb person with a dumb fake hobby.



Now normally I don't involve myself in these things, but it sounds to me like you simply made a new definition for an existing term.

Also, you were fairly convincing at first, but now I'm certain that there's a troll in the dungeon. Your slip was when you called 99% of the users here dumb for not using your own private definition.

Pretty decent overall, though.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Depending on how you define furry (ferals?) you have a point. A lot of zoophiles do this anthropomorphism thing with animals, but then a lot of them don't. Further, I don't think you can be born a furry. When you are born, you don't know what a dog is, or that it exists, and you don't have the concepts of "like me" and "unlike me", so anthropomorphism is beyond you. These things are learned, therefore I think that attraction to anthropomorphic animals is also learned.

It is acknowledged that humans readily anthropomorphize everyday objects and creatures. This seems to be a tool for understanding the world around us and must be very fundamental. That isn't the same thing, however. I think it is safe to say loosely that a given person can be born with a brain so constructed that, having learned the proper concepts, he is apt to be attracted to furries.



Slissors said:


> But then we'd still have to deal with the scalies somehow!



This makes me uncomfortable! I'm so confused.

I hate conflict


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Slissors said:


> Now normally I don't involve myself in these things, but it sounds to me like you simply made a new definition for an existing term.
> 
> Also, you were fairly convincing at first, but now I'm certain that there's a troll in the dungeon. Your slip was when you called 99% of the users here dumb for not using your own private definition.
> 
> Pretty decent overall, though.



I'm not trying to win you over, or convince you of anything.  I really think this is a weird "hobby" for anyone to have.

From my perspective.. let me tell you what it would be like if you were me.

Imagine that a bunch of people showed up at an LGBT event, like a Pride parade, and these people were interior-decorating enthusiasts. Say their hobby was stereotypically gay things like interior decorating and fashion.  And just for good measure, let's say they REALLY liked rainbows... a lot.

So, these fucking people show up at a Pride parade and start telling everyone "being gay isn't a SEXUALITY.  This is a FUCKING HOBBY.  If you're 'a gay', that means you like INTERIOR DECORATING and FASHION and RAINBOWS, that's ALL.  YOU DO *NOT* HAVE TO 'COME OUT' AS A GAY".

Granted, it's an extreme example, but that's basically what people on this forum do.  I'm actually furry, and all of you are making one big joke out of my life with this STUPID FORUM.  And your hobby is ridiculous in my opinion... it's not even a real hobby.  What do you even do, what's the hobby?  Making fun of furry people on the internet?  That's not a hobby, that's called "being a dick".  And, at some point, you're going to get bored with all of this and forget you were ever "a furry".

And I'm supposedly the troll... riiiiiiiiight.



jtrekkie said:


> This makes me uncomfortable! I'm so confused.
> 
> I hate conflict



I <3 scalies :3


----------



## Slissors (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'm not trying to win you over, or convince you of anything.  I really think this is a weird "hobby" for anyone to have.
> 
> From my perspective.. let me tell you what it would be like if you were me.
> 
> ...



Okay, four points:

1) I was referring to you calling the people dumb, not their "hobby"

2) Your argument for why it's wrong to call it a hobby assumes that you are correct.

3) I find your description of the gay person hobby genuinely amusing (in a good way).

4) Me, the troll? (Shhh! Don't let anyone know!)

That said, I personally don't really mind how you define the term furry, but unless you're uncertain that yours is the only acceptable definiton, you probably shouldn't tell other people that they're wrong, although I suppose the same should apply to everybody else.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Being furry absolutely is a sexual orientation.  If you're furry, you're attracted to people who identify as non-human, and you <3 furry porn for all your masturbatory needs.
> 
> If you call yourself "a furry" instead of just calling yourself "furry", you are a dumb person with a dumb fake hobby.



So by your logic this statement would be true: People who get turned by robots, are of the robot sexual orientation and that they should only be attracted to 'robot' people. They where born to be a robot. That makes no sense to me. If you want to have that view, that fine. But don't insult me and call me dumb because I do not accept your viewpoint. Are you sure your not a troll?


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Slissors said:


> Okay, four points:
> 
> 1) I was referring to you calling the people dumb, not their "hobby"
> 
> ...



The so-called "furry fandom" isn't a fandom at all.  It is a cottage industry that caters to furry people.  And by furry people, I mean people who are attracted to others who identify as non-human in some way.

1) I can't be on my best behavior ALL the time.  It's only natural to call people "stupid" or "dumb" after they've pissed you off enough.  I really don't like being called "furfag" or having people tell me that my sexuality/identity is "a hobby".  If these people don't get it after I spend enough time thoughtfully explaining to them what it means to be furry, then maybe they are dumb and stupid.  Doubly so if they make snarky comments and think they're funny.

2) I am correct. I don't care about someone's "hobby" of making half-assed no-talent bad fursuits and shitty art. That's not what being furry is about. If you want to be an artist or a fursuit builder... call yourself an "artist" or a "fursuit builder". And if you like to chat on FurAffinity Forums, say you're a "person who likes to chat on FurAffinity Forums". None of that makes you furry, and I'm going to call you on it if you say it does.

3) But it's true! That's exactly how some people on this forum act, and it's SOOO ridiculous!

4) Haha, TROLL WITCH HUNT!

People can call themselves "furries" all they want.  It doesn't really bother me if someone has a hobby of drawing animal people or making fursuits and calls themself "a furry" because of it.  What bothers me is that they blow their hobby out of proportion and attack people like myself.  This is one of the few places that actual furries have to congregate, and it's wrong for some people to act the way they do here.  It's the accumulation of bad attitudes on this forum over a period of several years that makes me so adamant about getting my side of the story out.

Ultimately, it doesn't matter how these hobbyists, or whatever you want to call them, define themselves.  People will continue to make fursuits and art. People of all kinds will continue to go to conventions like Anthrocon.  And people will continue to call themselves "furries" because they participate in this.  That's OK!

But the thing is, my definition of "furry" is the correct one.  Not because I'm smart, and not because I say so.  It's because my definition of "furry" actually describes real things that actual people go through.  My definition of "furry" is something where people can say "wow that describes me on a deep level".

My definition of "furry" is sharp, easily understandable and grounded in reality.  It's the definition that will be widely known and remembered.  No one cares if you make art or costumes, go to Anthrocon and call yourself "a furry".  But when you say "I have a right to come into your business dressed like a wolf because I'm furry", that has more of a social impact and significance.

So, it's not a matter of "you're defining it wrong."  It's more of an issue where "your definition doesn't matter."


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2014)

I would be sad.

I'll stash all my porn under a lose floorboard and I"ll pay thousands to "illegally" commission porns.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 21, 2014)

Still be one anyway because the illegality would add excitement. But when I got caught I'd be let off because the authorities agree that my species is the tits and should be sanctioned. :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 21, 2014)

I got to admit, there would (for me) be no POINT being a furry if all the furry sites and cons were shut down, and fursuiting was entirely illegal. I wouldn't want to get into the underground con scene or anything because for the line of work I want to go into, I need a spotless criminal record and I wouldn't want to take that chance.

I would still think animal people are cool, but I'd assume all kids' shows with animal people in them would be taken off the air as well. The extent of my involvement with that kind of thing would probably be going back to drawing for my own amusement.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

Yea, because I give a lot of fucks about legality


----------



## Booker (Nov 21, 2014)

DER WIDERSTAND BEGINNT HIER


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Being furry absolutely is a sexual orientation. If you're furry, you're attracted to people who identify as non-human, and you <3 furry porn for all your masturbatory needs.
> 
> If you call yourself "a furry" instead of just calling yourself "furry", you are a dumb person with a dumb fake hobby.


A furry is a fan of anthropomorphic animals.
It doesn't even necessarily mean you're attracted to anything. Even if you are attracted to furries, there are still male and female characters and its highly likely you'll take preference of one over another. Its not a sexual orientation. At that point its a fetish. You can call it a fandom. You can call it a fetish in some cases.
But its not a sexual orientation. At least not unless that's the only thing you're attracted to. In which case nevermind.


nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'm not trying to win you over, or convince you of anything. I really think this is a weird "hobby" for anyone to have.
> 
> From my perspective.. let me tell you what it would be like if you were me.
> 
> ...


The hobby is enjoying artwork of anthropomorphic animals much in the same way people enjoy decorating things. It can also mean: Enjoying drawing such characters and enjoying dressing up as such characters.


jtrekkie said:


> You're kidding.


Took me even longer.
I kept myself away from porn and was sheltered most of my life.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

You know, now that I think about it it would be cool to go hide up in the mountains. I know a place where I can see people coming 40 miles away, and the only way to get in there is on foot. I could build a shack up there and be perfectly content living off the land in a fursuit. That's basically my retirement plan, anyway.



Battlechili1 said:


> Took me even longer.
> I kept myself away from porn and was sheltered most of my life.



I didn't know porn was a thing until I was around 14, and I figured what fapping was by 9. Although I guess I was special.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't exactly be able to flick it off like a switch, no. 

Also, I didn't need to know about what age people started fapping. Thanks guys.



jtrekkie said:


> You know, now that I think about it it would be  cool to go hide up in the mountains. I know a place where I can see  people coming 40 miles away, and the only way to get in there is on  foot. I could build a shack up there and be perfectly content living off  the land in a fursuit. That's basically my retirement plan,  anyway.



And people say that furries are weird.



Battlechili1 said:


> A furry is a fan of anthropomorphic animals.
> It doesn't even necessarily mean you're attracted to anything. Even if  you are attracted to furries, there are still male and female characters  and its highly likely you'll take preference of one over another. Its  not a sexual orientation. At that point its a fetish. You can call it a  fandom. You can call it a fetish in some cases.
> But its not a sexual orientation. *At least not unless that's the only thing you're attracted to. In which case nevermind.*
> 
> ...




No; that's still a sexual fetish, and it is described as 'extreme' fetishism by psychiatrists.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Look, dude, some of us didn't need FurAffinity to learn how to start jacking off to anthropomorphic animals.  I did that shit on my own after the Lion King movies came out.



This shit is getting sigquoted haha most fucked up thing I've seen from this kid's mouth. 

Srsly Nanaki pls stop or at least go full retard so the mods can ban your ass and nobody has to be subjected to your back-assward opinions anymore.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> And people say that furries are weird.



Look, pal. I may be all scales and feathers, but I'm furry on the inside.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 21, 2014)

This thread got really weird really fast.

OT;
fuzzy 'fo lyfe B)


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

Booker said:


> DER WIDERSTAND BEGINNT HIER


WIDERSTAND IST ZWECKLOS


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

Flavur said:


> This thread got really weird really fast.
> 
> OT;
> fuzzy 'fo lyfe B)



Weird questions get weird answers.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 21, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Weird questions get weird answers.




tru. I just didn't think it would turn heated like that. ;x


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, so "hobby" might be a bad way to describe being furry. But what nanaki is describing is a fetish, NOT a sexual orientation. nanaki needs to better aquatint himself with the definitions of those two terms. 

A "hobby" usually implies a recreational activity, such as fishing, drawing, gaming, etc. Being furry is not in itself a hobby. Sort of like being an anime fan could not be described as a hobby. You may be a part of the furry community who has a hobby related to being furry, such as costume making, cosplaying, performing in a fursuit, or drawing. 

That is only just a technicality, though, and I'm guessing that people who call furry their "hobby" are really just saying that their hobby ties in with the furry community.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2014)

Furry is an oddity. There; everyone's happy.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Furry is an oddity. There; everyone's happy.



It if was only that easy


----------



## Baz (Nov 21, 2014)

Since im a Confederate redneck hillbilly mother fucker who does not care for laws hell yeah I would :V

But in all seriousness I would just encrypt all of my yiff, take my computer and me and hide out in the mountains in an under ground bunker where I would live out the rest of my life as a furry :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2014)

An awful parody came into my mind- that somewhere there is a forum of scat-weirdos claiming they would hide out in the mountains and eat poop, if shit-eating were outlawed.


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2014)

I can live without it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> An awful parody came into my mind- that somewhere there is a forum of scat-weirdos claiming they would hide out in the mountains and eat poop, if shit-eating were outlawed.



OK, you're weird enough. You're invited to come with Baz and me.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> An awful parody came into my mind- that somewhere there is a forum of scat-weirdos claiming they would hide out in the mountains and eat poop, if shit-eating were outlawed.


How would the state even be able to enforce a no shit-eating law? And more importantly why am now i thinking about how the government would enforce that law and what their propaganda posters for it would be?

Damnit Fallow i don't want to be thinking about authoritarianism and scat fetishism.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 21, 2014)

Most likely. You just wouldn't know about it.


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Breakin' the law! Breakin' the law!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU

Would I risk it all to be a furry? Hmm... I risk whatever it takes to do what I love. But... the furry fandom? Hmm... maybe.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Ok, so "hobby" might be a bad way to describe being furry. But what nanaki is describing is a fetish, NOT a sexual orientation. nanaki needs to better aquatint himself with the definitions of those two terms.
> 
> A "hobby" usually implies a recreational activity, such as fishing, drawing, gaming, etc. Being furry is not in itself a hobby. Sort of like being an anime fan could not be described as a hobby. You may be a part of the furry community who has a hobby related to being furry, such as costume making, cosplaying, performing in a fursuit, or drawing.
> 
> That is only just a technicality, though, and I'm guessing that people who call furry their "hobby" are really just saying that their hobby ties in with the furry community.



I think that "fetish" is an outdated term.  Most people think of BDSM when they hear words like "fetish" or "kinky".  Also, psychiatrists don't even attempt to change fetishes anymore, so the point is moot.

I use the term "sexual orientation" to describe a parallel between being furry/therian and being gay/transgender.  I think the comparison is apt because in the case of being either furry or gay, you're attracted to a specific subset of the population.  In the case of being gay, you're attracted to the subset of people who identify as your same gender.  If you're furry, you're attracted to the subset of people who identify as non-human.

I brought this up to answer the question "Would you still be a furry if it became illegal?"  I'd still be furry even if FurAffinity, Anthrocon and even the Internet never existed.  The point I'm trying to make is that you can't outlaw "furry" any more than you can outlaw "gay".  You might be able to wipe out a religion or a race of people, but you can never exterminate a sexual orientation because it can't be isolated from the entire population.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> If you're furry, you're attracted to the subset of people who identify as non-human.


  I think you're in the wrong fandom.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think you're in the wrong fandom.



You're wrong.  Furry is a thing you are, just like being gay.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't 'identify' as anything other than what my genetic code has determined that I am.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't 'identify' as anything other than what my genetic code has determined that I am.



Then you're "cis".  Cisgender, cisspecies...

Enjoy your privilege! :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

KyryK said:


> How would the state even be able to enforce a no shit-eating law? And more importantly why am now i thinking about how the government would enforce that law and what their propaganda posters for it would be?


"Eat shit and die!"


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Eat shit and die!"



It doesn't make any sense to me how people bring up coprophilia in a discussion about furry porn and dressing up in a fursuit for sex.  The weirdest part is, when the same people talk about gays, they're attitude is "ok, now let's all have a super serious discussion about this important issue."  Sex between males involves feces most of the time.  Anal penetration causes fecal leakage, and feces also end up on the penis that was inserted into the anus.  Also, lots of gays like to literally lick and "eat out" each other's butt holes, resulting in poop actually getting in the mouth.

So, if you're going to bring up coprophilia just because I like to dress up like a big furry animal and fuck and touch myself, at least stay consistent and bring it up every time someone talks about homosexuality, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Also, lots of gays like to literally lick and "eat out" each other's butt holes, resulting in poop actually getting in the mouth.


  Meh, as long as my dipstick comes out the color I put it in, I don't give a shit.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Meh, as long as my dipstick comes out the color I put it in, I don't give a shit.



So gross.  Any guy I ever fuck has to wear a fursuit and a female condom.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 21, 2014)

Would you still smoke pot if they made that illegal?


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> So gross.  Any guy I ever fuck has to wear a fursuit and a female condom.



Please, please, just shut up. Your going too far with discussing this stuff. It's totally off topic and is nothing more then a vain attempt to annoy people.


----------



## Joey (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh hey. Did you guys forget the thing that happened a couple weeks ago where nanakiwolf13 just finally admitted to being a troll? _It should be pretty fuckin obvious regardless._


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

yep. She is a trolololll.  I recall the post you mentioned: Nanakiwolf13 posted this a week ago https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...hat-we-all-become-the-sickest-fucks-we-can-be.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> yep. She is a trolololll.  I recall the post you mentioned: Nanakiwolf13 posted this a week ago https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...hat-we-all-become-the-sickest-fucks-we-can-be.



Well, the thing is, I had this thought.  I thought that maybe if you masturbate to horrible things, it might give you special powers.

I'm trying to work up the balls to try a new experiment.  You can actually find various videos of people being beheaded and whatknot on the internet.  There's one where this Cartel member cuts off another guy's head with a chainsaw.

Now, watching something like that and masturbating has two possibilities: 1) it could unlock special magical powers and you could "level up", and/or 2) it could be highly offensive and a really excellent way to piss people off.

That's what that thread is supposed to be about.  Sorry if you're too stupid to get it.  I guess I'll have to keep Smart People Stuff (tm) where you children can't get it.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Well, the thing is, I had this thought.  I thought that maybe if you masturbate to horrible things, it might give you special powers.
> 
> I'm trying to work up the balls to try a new experiment.  You can actually find various videos of people being beheaded and whatknot on the internet.  There's one where this Cartel member cuts off another guy's head with a chainsaw.
> 
> ...



*yawn*


----------



## Joey (Nov 22, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Well, the thing is, I had this thought.  I thought that maybe if you masturbate to horrible things, it might give you special powers.
> 
> I'm trying to work up the balls to try a new experiment.  You can actually find various videos of people being beheaded and whatknot on the internet.  There's one where this Cartel member cuts off another guy's head with a chainsaw.
> 
> ...



Gosh, you're still so darn edgy.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyway, like I said, I'd still be furry regardless of whether or not its outlawed.  I really am not that weird, to be honest.  Part of the reason why I act the way I do is because I'm mostly just having fun.

But think about it: my thoughts on furry seem a lot less weird after throwing out things like after-birth abortion and murder, right?

I'm really just a soft and cuddly wolf. <^^,


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> If you're furry, you're attracted to the subset of people who identify as non-human.


No.
No I'm not. There are very few people except for therians who identify as non-human. I am not attracted to said people.

I am a furry for the reasons described on these pages:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 22, 2014)

If they made something as awesome as the furry fandom illegal, I would still do it, cuz really you only live once. Or I would move to another country.


----------



## Novashy (Jun 20, 2017)

I realize how old this is, But I just found it. So, my turn. Of course I'd still be a furry. Though I have no fursuit, and no skill in art so no one could really find out. But, I make books and that can keep it going. I wouldn't publicly hand em out, just drop them in public places and let people find it themselves. Really it doesn't matter to me about spreading and rebuilding. I am a furry, and what I like is my buisness.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats on reviving a really fucking old and dead thread.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 20, 2017)

I mean, you didn't only necro this thread but you did in at a time where the subject itself is in piss-poor taste.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2017)

I promise, the undead thread can be put back to rest just as well without your reaction images and snide comments.


----------

